

8queens – x64 assembler solution to n-queens problem - avinassh
https://github.com/davidad/8queens

======
Svip
I hate to be this guy, but - as neat as this solution is - can we please stop
saying 'x64'? Intel 64, amd64 or x86_64 are fine, but x64 just sounds so
wrong. It seems completely ignorant of why the architecture is called x86 to
begin with.

~~~
bsummer4
It's short, and the "why" behind names doesn't matter.

~~~
elektronjunge
Its also ambiguous there are about 5 different, relatively popular "x64"
architectures.

------
boydjd
$ ./8queens Illegal instruction (core dumped)

Fun.

